# BLS kit



## certguy (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a good , well - stocked BLS kit for under $ 100.00 ??

                CERTGUY


----------



## medicdan (Sep 14, 2007)

certguy said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a good , well - stocked BLS kit for under $ 100.00 ??
> 
> CERTGUY



Oh my, there have been threads about this topic up to wazoo... dont get this community started again. Without getting too far into this, you will probably do better price-wise if you stock you own kit, as opposed to buying a kit fully stocked.
Check out 
http://www.savelives.com/products/cat/6/sub/14/Pre-Filled-Kits
http://www.galls.com/easearchresult...ies////Medical Bags & Cases&resultsperpage=10
http://online.boundtree.com/store/p...CASES,+STOCKED&Keyword=&Sort=CustPrice&Page=1

good luck!


----------



## firecoins (Sep 14, 2007)

stock it yourself.  You know what you need.  Get an empty bag from Galls and buy the insides yourself.  You will do alot better on your own than a predesigned kit carrying stuff you will never need.


----------



## Capt.Hook (Dec 30, 2007)

firecoins said:


> stock it yourself.  You know what you need.  Get an empty bag from Galls and buy the insides yourself.  You will do alot better on your own than a predesigned kit carrying stuff you will never need.



I agree.  Last year we added two bls kits to a new rescue truck.  We took the inexpensive avenue and ordered prestocked from emp I believe.  I ended up discarding some things only to add other items from our stock.  One item in each that I laughed at was the stethoscope. HA!  My kids had better ones in their little "doctor" kits!  

Next time we'll make our own bags.


----------



## emtangie850 (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree... Definatly stock your own kits. The bag, BP cuff, & steth. are probaly the most expensive items. Usually in the kits they give you unnecessary stuff. 
You can find a majority of the stuff at a local pharmacy (ie 4x4's, gauze, eye wash...)

-Angie


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 14, 2008)

yea, thats your best bet, I got an old bag from my fire company, one of the iron duck ones, (really nice) and one duty night I asked my captian if its ok if I stock my bag and he said go ahead, now I have a fully stocked BLS bag, i still need the O2 but I have to wait until we get some spare tanks to grab one of those, but yea going empty and then stocking yourself is the best..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 14, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> yea, thats your best bet, I got an old bag from my fire company, one of the iron duck ones, (really nice) and one duty night I asked my captian if its ok if I stock my bag and he said go ahead, now I have a fully stocked BLS bag, i still need the O2 but I have to wait until we get some spare tanks to grab one of those, but yea going empty and then stocking yourself is the best..



You may want to search the previous threads here on this, but why do you think you need an O2 bottle for a personal jump kit?


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 15, 2008)

because i 1st respond as a fire company emt to the scene of ems calls in my fire district, its not bad during the daytime (paid squad crew) but its bad at night sometimes 5-10 minutes for a rig, so it helps to be prepared


----------



## firecoins (Jan 15, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> because i 1st respond as a fire company emt to the scene of ems calls in my fire district, its not bad during the daytime (paid squad crew) but its bad at night sometimes 5-10 minutes for a rig, so it helps to be prepared



if you are responding offically for you company, have the company lend you an inservice O2 tank.  If you are responinding unoffically or come across stuff, you really don't need one.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 15, 2008)

well i kinda do both...its complicated here cause we are all volunteer..


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 16, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> well i kinda do both...its complicated here cause we are all volunteer..



We're all vollie also, but that's still no reason to carry an O2 tank in your personal kit.  Like firecoins said, if your agency wants you to carry one, they need to provide you one.  If not, don't bother.

Here are some of the comments about carrying personal O2 kits from the previous discussions:



akflightmedic said:


> Yes drugs need a prescription OR ( I stress the OR in the original post) a medical directors approval. Please note the OR in the above sentence.
> 
> I was just reiterating the fact the O2 is a drug as so many people forget that and believe it is totally harmless to handle, transport or administer.
> 
> ...





ffemt8978 said:


> How often does O2 given on scene really make a difference in patient outcome? The times that O2 would make a difference are generally (not always) times you're bagging/ventilating your patient. Atmospheric oxygen is normally sufficient for the time it takes the appropriate equipment to arrive on scene.
> 
> Also, from a liability standpoint you have a whole other can of worms. You become responsible for the care, upkeep, cleaning, and testing of they equipment. If something goes wrong with it, you're on the hook.



Here are a couple of the previous threads:

BLS/Trauma Kit Advice

POV Issues


----------

